# A Halloween podcast



## Halloween Haunter (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello,

As we get closer to our favorite holiday, please feel free to visit HalloweenHaunt.wordpress.com and enjoy a few minutes of fascinating information about Halloween. We look at history, traditions and sometimes read a chilling poem or story. This is the second year of the Halloween Haunt, and the first new episode has just been posted; it's about witches. Other new episodes include Frankenstein, Ouija boards and Halloween treats. It's not too scary for most except the very little ones, and each episode is about 3-5 minutes long, usually. 

The Halloween Haunt can be listened to on the computer or downloaded via iTunes or any other aggregator to your iPod or other mp3 player. Please feel free to download it.

If you have ideas for the show, please let me know. I hope to hear from you soon, and I hope you hear me soon, too.


----------

